# General > Sport >  Scot Ads Highland League Fixtures - 2.1.10

## Brizer2k7

Scot Ads Highland League - Saturday, 2 January 2010
####################################

Buckie Thistle v Brora Rangers 
Clachnacuddin v Lossiemouth 
Cove Rangers v Rothes 
Fort William v Formartine Utd 
Fraserburgh v Nairn County 
Inverurie Locos v Deveronvale 
Turriff United v Keith 
*Wick Academy* v Forres Mechanics 

all 3 p.m kick-offs

----------


## Brizer2k7

The only match that was played was Fraserburgh 3 v Nairn County 1

----------

